# Trapez!?



## biasmokie (23. Februar 2004)

Hi

Ich würde gerne mit Photoshop ein Trapez erstellen .
KAnn mir einer sagen wie

THX


----------



## Philip Kurz (23. Februar 2004)

Ein Quadrat erstellen und dann transformieren bzw. neigen ?
Mit dem Polygonlasso ?
.
.
.


----------



## biasmokie (23. Februar 2004)

ok werde ich mal testen 

thx


----------

